
Petition to Apple to recall butterfly keyboards - ksajadi
https://www.change.org/p/apple-apple-recall-macbook-pro-w-defective-keyboard-replace-with-different-working-keyboard
======
andymoe
I like these keyboards. The old ones feel like mush to me now.

